# Ladner BMC's  ??



## simoncreek okie

Are any of the hog hunters using Ladner blackmouth curs here in Georgia??


----------



## markhammett

i've got a halfer.  the dame was the blackmouth and the sire was a plott.  hes still under a year but is getting better and  better by the day.  i got high hopes anyway.


----------



## Jester896

Carnathan/Ladner pup


----------



## stoney

weatherford's ben / Ladner still a pup so he hasn't been in the woods yet.


----------



## rivercritter

my dogs are weatherford/ladner or i should say someone elses dogs i priced them 2 a fella 2day and he pulled the money out i think im gonna be sick.


----------



## Jester896

rivercritter said:


> i think im gonna be sick.



yep


----------



## caughthog1

The best dog I have owned was a Ladner gyp, she was smaller build probly 40lbs soaking wet. She yipped if one broke but had a GREAT nose. One of the best rig dogs I have hunted with too.


----------



## booth3

caughthog1 said:


> The best dog I have owned was a Ladner gyp, she was smaller build probly 40lbs soaking wet. She yipped if one broke but had a GREAT nose. One of the best rig dogs I have hunted with too.



 guess in not the only one that's had a barking yellow dog


----------



## caughthog1

booth3 said:


> guess in not the only one that's had a barking yellow dog



There's nothing wrong with a yipping or open dog IF they can stop the hog! Not run it around the Country LOL


----------



## Jester896

It's been pointed out that I don't know squat...so just askin
a dog that yips when a hog breaks usually quiets down after a moment or two and that is a is far cry (no pun intended)from semi-open or open isn't it?


----------



## shawnkayden2006

We have a female Ladner.


----------



## Lukethedrifter

I started buying Ladner Curs from L.H about 15 years ago. I bought them as tree dogs as I was using Plotts for big game. I still have both breeds. The Ladner Curs make fantastic Hog, bear, coon and squirell dogs. I use them more on hogs here in Ga since the tracks of land I hunt have gotten a little smaller. They dont tend to go as deep looking for a track as my Plotts do when free casted. However, they will take a track as long as they need to once struck. They also make great rig dogs. This is just my personal opinion, but the Trap bred dogs tend to do a little better on big game than the other lines. The Duke bred dogs on the other hand tend to make better tree dogs. Again this is just my opinion. They are also very loyal pets and are as smart a dog as I have ever owned. Most are very gritty too, which is a trait that some like and some dont. I however like a gritty dog. Hope this helps and happy hunting. Ray


----------



## Brad F

Just a question, but how do these dogs do as a family dog.  I am looking for at different breeds for the next family dog.  I don't hound hunt but do live in a rural area.  I want something that will get out with me, be a family dog and still be social.  Also, my dogs tend to be about 75% inside and 25% outside dogs so they would have to behave in the house when I am not home.  I currently have a lab but, like I said, I am exploring other options and breeds.


----------



## Jester896

Ol' Yeller was a good family dog


----------



## Brad F

Gonna have to rent the movie again, huh?  LOL


----------



## Lukethedrifter

These dogs make great family dogs. They are not overly protective to the point that you cant trust them. They are very good at being able to discern a welcomed guest from a threat. They are great with children. I cant attest to how they would do inside, but im sure with plenty of exercise they would be good inside dogs too. The most important thing to understand about the Ladner Cur is intellegence and drive. They are extremely intellegent and also have a very high drive to hunt and please.


----------



## Stick

Not an attempt to hi-jack here, but I was wondering if someone could point me to some reputable breeders?  I know very little about these dogs, but have heard good things and am looking for a family/tracking dog.  Prefer a smaller build.  Ya'll seem to be in the know......well, except for Jester...


----------



## Lukethedrifter

Curt Ladner, 228-860-5279


----------



## Stick

Thanks!


----------



## Jester896

Lukethedrifter said:


> These dogs make great family dogs. They are not overly protective to the point that you cant trust them. They are very good at being able to discern a welcomed guest from a threat. They are great with children. I cant attest to how they would do inside, but im sure with plenty of exercise they would be good inside dogs too. The most important thing to understand about the Ladner Cur is intellegence and drive. They are extremely intellegent and also have a very high drive to hunt and please.



I wish mine was able to tell the difference in welcomed and a threat...treats them all the same...how he would behave inside...I will tell you right now he would mark everthing in sight...don't think he would if I taught him not to..he's OK around children...he is a little rough with smaller ones...not his intent tho...they do need plenty of exercise....mine can actually leave the ground...make a complete circle in the air and land just like he took off...and ready to go again..and does..I am waiting to see if he can make two complete ones and land like that...he can also leave the ground straight upward and touch his back on the kennel cover...intellegence...is that what makes him able to run full speed from across the yard..and through my legs while I am walking without hardly touching me..or knocking me down...yea..he has to know I am going to dat :nono::nono::nono: if he does knock me down...right...his aim to please is even better than the other aim he has.  You will find those characteristics in a lot of the cur breeds


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Bumping this thread after bringing home a hopefully smaller male puppy from the Kennels of Curt Ladner !! He has been here just a couple of days now, and I can already tell this dog is going to be special !!


----------



## stonecreek

Good luck. Use my Weatherford BMC on hogs and both Ladners are tree dogs. Top notch breed and the Ladners are a special line of them. Richard


----------



## Throwback

greg_n_clayton said:


> Bumping this thread after bringing home a hopefully smaller male puppy from the Kennels of Curt Ladner !! He has been here just a couple of days now, and I can already tell this dog is going to be special !!




post pics!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

^^^^^^^^yes.....pictures of BMC's are mandatory. Especially pups with children.


----------



## stonecreek

Have posted some of my Ladners on tree. My Weatherford on hogs. My profile pic is a Weatherford on coyote. Richard


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Throwback said:


> post pics!





Hillbilly stalker said:


> ^^^^^^^^yes.....pictures of BMC's are mandatory. Especially pups with children.



I have no idea how to post pictures. One of you send me a cell phone number and I will text them to you to post for me. I sent them to the NCHillbilly to post for me. Maybe he will.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Posting these for Greg! I can't the video to upload unless it's on an online hosting site that allows embedding.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Thank you Steve. OK..a Ladner Cur along with the special ones in my life !! I wish the video would work, but then I might have might have got some backlash f him chasing down the little one and getting him by the shirt tail !! I can tell you...for fact...that very smart, obedient, loyal dogs come out of Curt Ladner's yard !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Playing with the little ones is his happy time as a 9 week old pup !! I would suggest such...interaction if you consider a pup from Curt. There are very very protective of the home front !! This little guy, the other night while we were out back letting him do his business, winded something. At 8 1/2 weeks, the hair from between his ears to his tail stood straight up !


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Man yeah ! You have a heck uva good looking team there !  In 6 months you won’t be able to seperate them two. That’s a great picture


----------



## stonecreek

Cool pics. Good luck. Richard


----------



## mallardsx2

I had one. 

He was the meanest dog I ever owned.

I would never own a Ladner BMC again. 

The dog had characteristics of inbreeding and other major emotional issues. 

To each their own but one of those dogs will never be in my kennel again.

NO WAY WOULD I EVER trust one of these dogs around children either.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Man I hate that you had that experience with one. That's one in a million. Most every story you hear and everyone you will speak to will testify to the polar opposite. There are a lot of factors that go into dog behavior. They are very energetic dogs that need a job to do, or be hunted. A lot of exercise is in order. They are very protective of children usually. Who you got the dog from, at what age, how it was treated and how much it has been socialized has tons to do with the way they behave. One left mostly in a pen and not exposed to people or the outside world will be touchy. I wouldn't put up with a mean one for 5 minutes tho. There are always a chance of getting ahold of an inbred one, but in all fairness any inbred dog is going to have major issues. You cannot judge them all by one dog.


----------



## mallardsx2

Well if its one in a million I should buy a power-ball ticket because all of the dogs from that litter are either dead of natural causes or got lead poisoning within 3 years. I spoke to 4 of the other owners of dogs from that litter. All of them said the same thing. 

It could have just been a bad litter.


----------



## stonecreek

Hate that happened with that litter. Have owned a couple and hunted behind a few others with good results with the exception of 1 Ladner that a preacher brought to a hog hunt over in Richland. Dog was real queer acting and kept brushing the other dogs looking for trouble. Ruined the hunt. A couple months later the preacher tried to give me dog, pen etc... needless to say I turned him down. Oddly enough the preacher who was recently divorced committed suicide up in Macon. Don't know or care what happened to the dog. Richard


----------



## Blackston

There are always a chance of getting ahold of an inbred one, but in all fairness any inbred dog is going to have major issues. You cannot judge them all by one dog.[/QUOTE]

I always liked mine a little tight


----------



## greg_n_clayton

John Henry is coming right alone !! After talking with Curt about what wanted, expecting and was going to use him for !! He is exceeding my expectations !! He is treeing with his feet on the tree !! I may put him on a pig, but that is not what I bought him for. I got him as a companion and tree dog. But if he will bay and not catch, which is what I prefer, then I will let him have him some fun in that area too !! Too early to tell since our training season opens tomorrow the 1st on public lands. I would say we will know more before the end of the weekend !!


----------



## NCHillbilly

I haven't been around many of them, but I can say with certainty that Greg_n_Clayton's cur pup John Henry is a heckuva  dog. Smart, obedient, just an all-around great pup. Couldn't ask for a better one, IMO.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

NCHillbilly said:


> I haven't been around many of them, but I can say with certainty that Greg_n_Clayton's cur pup John Henry is a heckuva  dog. Smart, obedient, just an all-around great pup. Couldn't ask for a better one, IMO.


John Henry says thank you Mr Steve !! And that he enjoyed meeting everybody !!


----------



## Jester896

Curt and Ms T are good folks...doubt that it was ever their intent to make a bad litter.


----------



## NCHillbilly

greg_n_clayton said:


> John Henry says thank you Mr Steve !! And that he enjoyed meeting everybody !!


We all enjoyed having him around.


----------



## Pig Predator

What are you going to use for tracking Greg? I've been thinking serious about getting into the dog hogging locally lately and was wondering how a gps unit would do in these mountains with 0 cell service. For example; The garmin astro 430. I've taken my garmin gps that I use to use in my truck up in the mountains and it didn't work too well, given that is a 8 yr old unit.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Pig Predator said:


> What are you going to use for tracking Greg? I've been thinking serious about getting into the dog hogging locally lately and was wondering how a gps unit would do in these mountains with 0 cell service. For example; The garmin astro 430. I've taken my garmin gps that I use to use in my truck up in the mountains and it didn't work too well, given that is a 8 yr old unit.


Ours work fine ! But when we go, we circle our dogs around to the high country then go down to where the pigs may be. Thus driving them down. We also have somebody low tracking. If we we started low....they could end up in the back country !! Where you at may I ask ?


----------



## Pig Predator

greg_n_clayton said:


> Ours work fine ! But when we go, we circle our dogs around to the high country then go down to where the pigs may be. Thus driving them down. We also have somebody low tracking. If we we started low....they could end up in the back country !! Where you at may I ask ?


I'm in union county/young harris. I have a few funnels with plenty of hog and bear sign right here at the house. Problem is, It's only me huntin em. My boxer doesn't seem interested. She just pees on the roots and wallows and goes on about her business BUT she hasn't seen one yet.

My cousin has a chocolate lab/pit mix and I think she'd be a perfect hog dog. She has loads of energy and a nose to boot. There was a bear on our back porch and I could hear her barking inside 100yds away. I need a decent gps so I don't lose that dog.lol A hog in a trap would be ideal to start with to see how the dogs are gonna react. I would also like to tag along on a hunt....


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Pig Predator said:


> I'm in union county/young harris. I have a few funnels with plenty of hog and bear sign right here at the house. Problem is, It's only me huntin em. My boxer doesn't seem interested. She just pees on the roots and wallows and goes on about her business BUT she hasn't seen one yet.
> 
> My cousin has a chocolate lab/pit mix and I think she'd be a perfect hog dog. She has loads of energy and a nose to boot. There was a bear on our back porch and I could hear her barking inside 100yds away. I need a decent gps so I don't lose that dog.lol A hog in a trap would be ideal to start with to see how the dogs are gonna react. I would also like to tag along on a hunt....


I don't mind you coming. I am fairly certain the other guys won't care either. We lost one dog last week. I wasn't there. Couple of my buddies turned two loose when they happened up on some pigs, without their vests and collars on. One dog was killed. The other cut up. Both the best dogs of the group. We got some young dogs coming, it looks like they are going to get a work out trying to fill the void and get them doing and going as they should. Dog training on gov't land opened Wednesday, skwerl season opens this coming Wednesday


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Oh, we got a pig we working those pups on in a lot.


----------



## Pig Predator

greg_n_clayton said:


> I don't mind you coming. I am fairly certain the other guys won't care either. We lost one dog last week. I wasn't there. Couple of my buddies turned two loose when they happened up on some pigs, without their vests and collars on. One dog was killed. The other cut up. Both the best dogs of the group. We got some young dogs coming, it looks like they are going to get a work out trying to fill the void and get them doing and going as they should. Dog training on gov't land opened Wednesday, skwerl season opens this coming Wednesday


I hate to hear that about their dogs. It would be hard for me to turn one loose without the proper protection. Even then I know anything is possible. It is just the harsh reality of dogging. How old were they? And when are you goin out next? I would love to just be part of the experience until I can get my ducks in a row on dog and equipment.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Pig Predator said:


> I hate to hear that about their dogs. It would be hard for me to turn one loose without the proper protection. Even then I know anything is possible. It is just the harsh reality of dogging. How old were they? And when are you goin out next? I would love to just be part of the experience until I can get my ducks in a row on dog and equipment.


I sent you a PM. Respond to it with a good phone number


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Pig Predator said:


> I hate to hear that about their dogs. It would be hard for me to turn one loose without the proper protection. Even then I know anything is possible. It is just the harsh reality of dogging. How old were they? And when are you goin out next? I would love to just be part of the experience until I can get my ducks in a row on dog and equipment.


Well...I prefer they bay and not catch !! Those two will do it all !! They said they broke apart. One went on one pig the other on another. That is where it all went wrong.


----------



## Pig Predator

greg_n_clayton said:


> I sent you a PM. Respond to it with a good phone number


PM'ed back with two phone numbers. One of them is good one is a Billy.


----------



## Pig Predator

greg_n_clayton said:


> Well...I prefer they bay and not catch !! Those two will do it all !! They said they broke apart. One went on one pig the other on another. That is where it all went wrong.


Oh no! I can see that goin bad quick.


----------



## GLS

Hate to hear someone lose two dogs.  I don't hunt hogs, but hunt woodcock where there are plenty of hogs in the rivercane brakes.  After having a close call with a hog charge on my oldest Brittany I put both of them in kevlar cut gear.  After 6 seasons in the vests, I haven't had a hog problem.  Here's Abby on point while wearing a Hawg Dawg Bay Vest.  I had to have the leg pipings replaced season before last; this gear really holds up well. Gil


----------

